# [SUCHE] RP-Rollenspiel interessierten *zum Werben*



## VodiCat (6. März 2016)

Hallo,

 

wie man an der Überschrift schon sehen kann suche ich Mitstreiter für das Rollenspiel auf der *Horde-Seite*.

 

 

Mein Name ist *Seijo Klingenlicht* ich bin Erste Dame des Hauses Klingenlicht auf der Aldor.

Im Moment versuche ich ein Haus aufzubauen welches viele Aspekte und Tätigkeiten abdeckt.

_Z.B. Kämpfer, Handwerker, Kräuterkundige, Magiebegabte etc. und was es halt noch so
in einem so in einem großen Adelshaus geben könnte._

 

_Gerne dürft ihr auch selbst einen teil dazu mit beitragen oder etwas einbinden._

 

 

*Kontakt Möglichkeiten:*

 


*PN:* Schreibt mir hier eine Nachricht
*InGame:* Seijo_ (&#8203;Blutelfen - Paladin - Aldor)_
_*WebSeite:* Haus Klingenlicht (Noch im Aufbau)_
_*Battle-Net:* VodiCat#&#8203;2962 ***NUR BEI WIRKLICHEM INTERESSE***_
 

 

Ich würde mich über eine Antwort freuen

*MfG Seijo Klingenlicht*


----------

